# Domestic Terrorism, Lone Wolf Attacks etc...



## pardus (Jan 14, 2015)

Post your domestic terror posts here.



*Ohio Muslim convert, 20, arrested for plotting ISIS-inspired pipe-bomb attack on the US Capitol as suspect's father says he was a loner 'Mama's boy' *


----------



## ShadowSpear (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Grunt (Jan 14, 2015)

pardus said:


> Post your domestic terror posts here.




The below statement from the article you posted says a lot. I think we will see many more of those types in the near future.

_'I believe that we should just wage jihad under our own orders and plan attacks and everything,' Cornell allegedly wrote in August. 'I believe we should meet up and make our own group in alliance with the Islamic State here and plan operations ourselves.' _


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2015)

ShadowSpear said:


>



Now THAT is fucking hilarious!

Achmed: "I'm going to slaughter the infidels mom!" 

Mom: "You'll do no such thing until you mow the lawn young man!"

Achmed: "But mom!"

Mom: "ACHMED!!!"

Achmed: "yes mom..."  
*under his breath* "I bet Bin Laden didn't have to mow the lawn!"


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2015)

Agoge said:


> The below statement from the article you posted says a lot. I think we will see many more of those types in the near future.
> 
> _'I believe that we should just wage jihad under our own orders and plan attacks and everything,' Cornell allegedly wrote in August. 'I believe we should meet up and make our own group in alliance with the Islamic State here and plan operations ourselves.' _



I guarantee it is going to happen more. We are already seeing it in the UK, Canada, Australia and in the US.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 14, 2015)

You'll see it until we react, which may be too late considering their birth rate.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 14, 2015)

pardus said:


> I guarantee it is going to happen more. We are already seeing it in the UK, Canada, Australia and in the US.



I believe in being armed, and I CCW almost everywhere. Now, I am begining to think that open carry might be the better option. Let Achmed know he will get shot early on if he decides to mess with this infidel. Trouble is, that the liberals won't like it because it in not exactly, "PC":wall:.


----------



## pardus (Jan 14, 2015)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I believe in being armed, and I CCW almost everywhere. Now, I am begining to think that open carry might be the better option. Let Achmed know he will get shot early on if he decides to mess with this infidel. Trouble is, that the liberals won't like it because it in not exactly, "PC":wall:.



In South Africa it was strongly advised to carry concealed, A, if a bad guy was going to do something, it was going to be the second after he shot you as you were the immediate threat to him, B, they wanted guns, so you became a target in order to get your gun. 
Concealed is good, be the grey man.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 14, 2015)

pardus said:


> In South Africa it was strongly advised to carry concealed, A, if a bad guy was going to do something, it was going to be the second after he shot you as you were the immediate threat to him, B, they wanted guns, so you became a target in order to get your gun.
> Concealed is good, be the grey man.



Very valid point.


----------



## Grunt (Jan 14, 2015)

pardus said:


> Concealed is good, be the grey man.



Yep, because the unsuspecting "open carry guy" would possibly -- if not probably -- be the first target they hit.


----------



## AWP (Jan 15, 2015)

We'll see more of these, popping like dandelions. At the risk of putting on some tinfoil, this will probably lead to an expansion of any domestic surveillance programs already in place. The public will be afraid and clamor for the gov't to "do something" and that's when the shifts will occur.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## RackMaster (Jan 15, 2015)

There's been 3 arrests in the last week up here and news that 5 Canadian goat fuckers died in Syria.
http://www.jpost.com/Breaking-News/...rted-killed-fighting-for-ISIS-in-Syria-387877




> Ashton Carleton Larmond (D.O.B. 1990-11-21) has been charged with Facilitating terrorist activity (Sec. 83.19), Participation in the activity of a terrorist group (Sec. 83.18), and for Instructing to carry out activity for a terrorist group (Sec. 83.21 (1)).
> 
> Carlos Larmond (D.O.B. 1990-11-21) has been charged with Participation in the activity of a terrorist group (Sec. 83.18) and for Attempting to leave Canada to participate in terrorist activity abroad (Sec. 83.181).
> 
> ...





> *Ottawa, ON, January 12, 2015* – Today, following a national security criminal investigation, the RCMP Ottawa Integrated National Security Enforcement Team (INSET) arrested and charged Suliman Mohamed (D.O.B. 1993-02-16) from Ottawa with offences under Section 83.18 of the Criminal Code for Participation in the activity of a terrorist group.
> 
> Additionally, the RCMP confirms that today’s arrest is linked to the arrests of Ashton and Carlos Larmond made on January 9, 2015. As a result, Suliman Mohamed was also charged under Sec. 465 (1)(c) of the Criminal Code for Conspiracy to participate in a terrorist activity with Ashton and Carlos Larmond.
> 
> http://www.rcmp-grc.gc.ca/on/news-nouvelles/2015/15-01-12-ottawa-eng.htm


----------



## Rapid (Jan 15, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-30840160

*Two suspected jihadists have been killed in an anti-terror operation in eastern Belgium, officials say.*

Prosecutor Eric Van der Sypt said a third person had been arrested in the raid in Verviers, but no police or members of the public were harmed. Mr Van der Sypt told reporters police had targeted a group returning from Syria who had been about to launch "large-scale" attacks. *Suspects had opened fire on police with assault weapons*, he said. "The suspects immediately and for several minutes opened fire with military weaponry and handguns on the special units of the federal police before they were neutralised," he said.

Anti-terror raids were also under way in the Brussels region, he added. "We still expect a number of arrests," he said. The terror threat level in Belgium has been raised to three - the second highest, Mr Van der Sypt said. Witnesses in Verviers reported hearing heavy gunfire for several minutes and at least three explosions.

Witness Marylou Fletcher told the BBC: "We were going back from shopping and saw the police cars. We thought there was an accident then we heard something blowing up. We started running but did not understand what had happened. There was a lot of gunshots.

"My children cried. They are just terrified." The area around the train station has been cordoned off and reports on social media say there is a heavy police presence in the town centre. Verviers is in the province of Liege and has a population of about 56,000. The incident comes a week after attacks in neighbouring France that killed 17 people.

Belgian media has reported that some of the weapons used in the attacks in Paris were bought near the Midi train station in Brussels. However, Mr Van der Sypt said no weapons link with last week's attacks in the French capital had been established. The attacks - on satirical newspaper Charlie Hebdo, a kosher market and police - have heightened security fears in several European countries. In May last year, four people were killed inside the Jewish museum in Brussels. A Frenchman of Algerian descent is in custody in Belgium over the attack.


----------



## Brill (Jan 15, 2015)

Freefalling said:


> We'll see more of these, popping like dandelions. At the risk of putting on some tinfoil, this will probably lead to an expansion of any domestic surveillance programs already in place. The public will be afraid and clamor for the gov't to "do something" and that's when the shifts will occur.



Why not just establish a policy for the immigrants previously known as illegal in that they stop a "lone dog" attack, they get instant citizenship?


----------



## comrade-z (Jan 15, 2015)

lindy said:


> Why not just establish a policy for the immigrants previously known as illegal in that they stop a "lone dog" attack, they get instant citizenship?



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ages-from-gunman-amedy-coulibaly-9980558.html

Similar-ish - helped out, saved some lives, rewarded with citizenship (and possibly more by the sound of it)


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 15, 2015)

Inspire magazine has been preaching going out and doing things  yourself for awhile now...grab a gun and go to a crowded place, run crowds over with trucks....etc.  Why plan elaborate operations that security/intelligence units can detect....just go do it.

I say we are about ten years from where Europe is now...no go zones...etc.  Unless we wise the fuck up.....


----------



## pardus (Jan 15, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> Inspire magazine has been preaching going out and doing things  yourself for awhile now...grab a gun and go to a crowded place, run crowds over with trucks....etc.  Why plan elaborate operations that security/intelligence units can detect....just go do it.
> 
> I say we are about ten years from where Europe is now...no go zones...etc.  Unless we wise the fuck up.....



Ten Years? I'd say we were about ten days away with the right incident.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 16, 2015)

Ya, from a incident happening....I was talking about how they have structured themselves over the years within France.  751 Sensitive Urban Zones (No Go Zones), housing a combined population of 5 million(!)...just for example.


----------



## x SF med (Jan 16, 2015)

Kraut783 said:


> Ya, from a incident happening....I was taking about how they have structured themselves over the years within France.  751 Sensitive Urban Zones (No Go Zones), housing a combined population of 5 million(!)...just for example.



Michigan, Illinois, NYC.... 'nuff said.


----------



## Rapid (Feb 3, 2015)

*French soldiers wounded in Jewish centre attack*

A man wielding a knife has attacked three soldiers patrolling outside a Jewish community centre in Nice, in the south of France.

The soldiers were wounded and police said the assailant was captured. Nice Mayor Christian Estrosi told French TV that a second man had been arrested in connection with the stabbing. The attacker was expelled from Turkey last week and questioned upon his return, French media reported. France has been on high alert since last month's terror attacks in Paris by three Islamist gunmen, in which 17 people were killed. After the attacks, 10,500 soldiers were deployed outside sensitive sites including Jewish and Muslim centres as well as media buildings. The soldiers attacked in Nice were guarding a building in the city's Massena square which houses the Jewish community centre and a Jewish radio station.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-31118020


----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2015)

Thankfully no one was killed. I'm a little surprised the Soldiers didn't kill the attacker actually.


----------



## CDG (Feb 3, 2015)

pardus said:


> Thankfully no one was killed. I'm a little surprised the Soldiers didn't kill the attacker actually.



It says a shop owner, tram workers, and cops caught him.  Maybe he just slashed while running by and it happened too quick to get a shot?  I certainly hope it's not because the soldiers guns are just for show. I can't imagine they would be after the attacks in Paris, but who knows.


----------



## Rapid (Feb 3, 2015)

pardus said:


> Thankfully no one was killed. I'm a little surprised the Soldiers didn't kill the attacker actually.



The high ranking idiots in command of these security missions usually have troops patrolling without mags loaded. It gets worse though. The magazines are often kept in sealed plastic bags...

In other words, it's all for fucking show. If some hajji attacks the person standing next to you, it'd be quicker to kick his ass rather than to have to reach for a bag, rip it open, load the mag and chamber a round.

Pathetic and completely disjointed from the reality of the risk they face today. The only exception (when soldiers do patrol with mags loaded) is in the immediate aftermath of an attack like this or the Hebdo killings... but it's a bit too fucking late then. And yes, the French people themselves are rightly pissed off that this is the case. For one because it's putting soldiers themselves at risk, and secondly because the soldiers are not in an ideal/immediate position to defend citizens.

And you thought PT belts were retarded...


----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2015)

Rapid said:


> The high ranking idiots in command of these security missions usually have troops patrolling without mags loaded. It gets worse though. The magazines are often kept in sealed plastic bags...
> 
> In other words, it's all for fucking show. If some hajji attacks the person standing next to you, it'd be quicker to kick his ass rather than to have to reach for a bag, rip it open, load the mag and chamber a round.
> 
> ...



Jesus...

Hopefully that changes ASAP!


----------



## Grunt (Feb 3, 2015)

Rapid said:


> ...The high ranking idiots in command o f these security missions usually have troops patrolling without mags loaded. It gets worse though. The magazines are often kept in sealed plastic bags...



I've always hated the fact that troops were made to patrol with unloaded magazines. They don't serve as "deterrents." They simply become "targets" who can't defend themselves against the ones they are supposed to be patrolling for. Truly sad.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 3, 2015)

^^^ I felt the same way shortly after 9/11, having to stand gate guard at Ft. Hood with not even an empty weapon between the lot of us, except for the sidearm carried by the one MP hating life in the guard shack.


----------



## Rapid (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm surprised this sort of shit also happens in the US -- of all places! They don't make troops keep the magazines stashed away in sealed bags though, do they?


----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2015)

Rapid said:


> I'm surprised this sort of shit also happens in the US -- of all places! They don't make troops keep the magazines stashed away in sealed bags though, do they?



There are armed guards at every base in the USA.*


*Every base Ive ever been to anyway.


----------



## Rapid (Feb 3, 2015)

pardus said:


> There are armed guards at every base in the USA.*
> 
> 
> *Every base Ive ever been to anyway.



Oh yeah, I expect that -- I was just referring to the anecdotes about standing around unarmed or soldiers who don't have mags loaded.

And what about in public spaces? But then I suppose that doesn't apply, unless the National Guard is deployed.


----------



## pardus (Feb 3, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Oh yeah, I expect that -- I was just referring to the anecdotes about standing around unarmed or soldiers who don't have mags loaded.
> 
> And what about in public spaces? But then I suppose that doesn't apply, unless the National Guard is deployed.



I know that happened a lot immediately after 9/11, the Military and the country didn't know how to react properly.

In my AO, troops are not allowed to be in uniform going to or from work/drill. There have been minor attacks, and viable threats. In fact I know of one NG unit that has a civi police presence now while training (There was a Jihadist attack very close to their base).
It's all far from ideal.


----------



## CDG (Feb 3, 2015)

We shot the Army qualification course of fire for the M9 and M-4 this year.  Because it was not the USAF qualification course, we would not be allowed to be armed if we were state activated for something. It still counts for deployments, but that's it.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 4, 2015)

So that begs the question of why did they make you fire it instead of the USAF course?


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 4, 2015)

policemedic said:


> So that begs the question of why did they make you fire it instead of the USAF course?


Hopefully it was on a decent range.
AF M-9 course sucks as it's designed for Cops and not Warriors.
M-4 course isn't much better IIRC.


----------



## CDG (Feb 4, 2015)

policemedic said:


> So that begs the question of why did they make you fire it instead of the USAF course?



We had to shoot and the Army stepped up and helped us out when the AF wouldn't.  It was a better course of fire, as @DA SWO said, which we appreciated, but it unfortunately doesn't matter to Big Blue.


----------



## BeardedConservative (Feb 4, 2015)

To me if you feel the need to commit an act of terror on our soil and you are in fact born here just leave, nobody is forcing you to be here and at the same time we aren't going to hold your little sissy hand through the hard times. Any coward can strap a bomb to them or shoot up a school, mall, church etc. Also attacking police, not saying that all cops are straight but regardless aiming at those who choose above all else to protect your pathetic ass is something I will never understand. Knowing when they are in trouble and when they see a uniform in any form they are happy, they need to understand there will be people who won't stand for it and will push back as well.


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 4, 2015)

CDG said:


> We had to shoot and the Army stepped up and helped us out when the AF wouldn't.  It was a better course of fire, as @DA SWO said, which we appreciated, but it unfortunately doesn't matter to Big Blue.


Go check the CATMs regs.  Wx and TACP use to have a waiver so the Army Course counted.


----------



## CDG (Feb 4, 2015)

DA SWO said:


> Go check the CATMs regs.  Wx and TACP use to have a waiver so the Army Course counted.



I'll look into it, but we are under the impression that waiver is only applicable for purposes of carrying while on Title 10 orders, and doesn't cover Title 32.


----------



## CDG (Feb 4, 2015)

Ok, so the below is what I could find in the AFI. I couldn't find anything ANG specific as far as arming up for something like security after a natural disaster.  

From AFI 32-2226:

5.15.1. Other Service qualifications will not be used to arm Air Force personnel for in garrison
arming missions on Air Force installations. Members who are reassigned from a
sister service installation to an Air Force installation must complete Air Force firearms
qualification training to remain qualified.


----------

